# VDT - Vibration distribution tool



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a fun Video of this prototype device. I wanted to see in more detail what was happening. I do have a camera capable of hi speed slow mo, so need to get that onto the tripod. It seems to collapse the mound of coffee and eliminate any voids in the coffee as it feels quite different when tamping (doesn't have that slightly uneven spongy feel). Happy days....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

How long does it take in real time @DavecUK out of interest?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I am only an occasional poster although I do read loads on the forum and lurk. I tend to only chime in when I have something to say .... today is one of those days!

My VDT arrived this morning beautifully packaged in a wooden crate from Italy. It is finished in dark chrome and is very attractive and very heavy. I had to find a plug adapter for the power supply which is of the European two pin variety. I was very eager to try it ...

I ground 16g of dark roasted Old Brown Java in my Niche and transferred it to an 18g ridgeless VST basket set into a LM stainless steel double spouted PF. This size is usually ample for this amount of coffee.

I placed the PF into the VDT and held the button in. Disaster ... coffee everywhere. It seems to throw the coffee outward rather than vibrating it downward.

Anyone else have one of these yet? What's the secret? I notice in his video that Dave lifts the PF handle but I am not sure where and by how much!

Advice from any other owners wold be most welcome!

David


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't grip the portafilter hard, just lightly control the handle (mainly up and down) without really gripping it. Theres a knack to it and you will get used to it. Start with just a couple of fingers. If you grip it you defeat the device, are basically fighting the vibrations and coffee goes everywhere. Also make sure no part of the portafilter contacts the metal of the device. It has to be level of course....which Horizontal it generally will be the main issue is the up and down control of the handle and with that you can control the coffee.

Look at my fingers at 4m 23s






I miss using it at the moment because when testing a machine, I can't use the VDT for obvious reasons.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

^ were still on about the vdt here yes?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank Dave. I will persevere and see if I can get the knack. I will also watch for any metalwork touching the device. I think it is OK because it sits in a huge rubber insert.

David


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Thank Dave. I will persevere and see if I can get the knack. I will also watch for any metalwork touching the device. I think it is OK because it sits in a huge rubber insert.
> 
> David


 Yeah, they made it a bit larger since my prototype, some of my spouted portafilters were touching the edges.....you will get the hang of it and become a VDT Nija...when I first tried it exactly the same thing happened to me.


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Is this on sale somewhere, or did @DavidBondy buy it direct from the producer?

JJ


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

They have a facebook page you can buy from. Think it is about 250 euro.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> They have a facebook page you can buy from. Think it is about 250 euro.


 250 euros blimey. Good job im getting old and have a shaky hand.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have reluctantly decided that this tool is not for me ... It doesn't really fit into my workflow although it undoubtedly works and definitely reduces channeling. I shall be advertising it for sale as soon as I can get some photos taken of it ... I am disappointed especially after such a long wait and having spent such a lot of money on it ...


----------



## heratech (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi @DavidBondydid you sell it in the end?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's in the sale section.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Seller removed it from for sale section late October 2020 saying he was going to advertise elsewhere.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I still have it ... I haven't yet got around to advertising elsewhere ... please let me know if you are interested and I Will re-list it here so that everyone can have a look and make any offers they wish to ....

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This isn't a valuation or sales' thread. @DavidBondy has said he will re-list in for sale thread. Please wait until he does and conduct sales' interest on that thread when it is uploaded.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Since there is a little interest, I wonder if my original thread can be un-archived or somehow resurrected? It will at the very least save me taking more photos etc.

Thanks,

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sale thread now open.


----------



## simionres (Feb 22, 2021)

DavidBondy said:


> Since there is a little interest, I wonder if my original thread can be un-archived or somehow resurrected? It will at the very least save me taking more photos etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


 Hi, did you sell the VDT?


----------



## simionres (Feb 22, 2021)

DavidBondy said:


> Since there is a little interest, I wonder if my original thread can be un-archived or somehow resurrected? It will at the very least save me taking more photos etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


 Hi, did you sell the VDT?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@DavidBondy


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Patrick!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

simionres said:


> Hi, did you sell the VDT?


 As stated in my private message. No, it is still for sale and I am inviting offers!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@DavidBondy - in your video, you are using a 58mm portafilter? Do other portafilter sizes also fit - might be helpful to the non 58mm fraternity👍


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> @DavidBondy - in your video, you are using a 58mm portafilter? Do other portafilter sizes also fit - might be helpful to the non 58mm fraternity👍


 Great article here in which it states "the prototype the current batch of VDT devices has had the internal diameter increased so that all portafilters are suitable"

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/02/18/vdt-vibration-distribution-tool/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

tompoland said:


> Great article here in which it states "the prototype the current batch of VDT devices has had the internal diameter increased so that all portafilters are suitable"
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/02/18/vdt-vibration-distribution-tool/


 Except the LSM ones...


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Except the LSM ones...


 Thanks Dave. Not sure what distinguishes a LSM portafilter from the others. I have an Izzo Valexia. Do you know if that will fit (naked portafilter).


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Except the LSM ones...


 it would not be so hard for me or others to design the interior brown thing so it fist a LSM portafilter. Then it can be printed either in ABS (so it's heat resistant for those who use a hot portafilter) or with flexible filament, so it wont rattle.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Denis S it does need to be flexible silicone, or you won't get the movement...at leat i don't believe so. However as Antonio is making the Nurri lever, no doubt he will come up with an insert that fits the LSM size


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

We can print flexible stuff too now. But you are right:

View attachment VID_20210731_211124.mp4


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Denis S Thinking about it a 3d printed adaptor to fit in the existing 58mm insert would probably work fine!


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hmm... I guess I need to find a designer first. If someone can design one and give me the file, I can print a couple off and post it gratis in exchange for the design work.


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

I can create anything, just need either the tool or dimension on what to design.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess, but don't know, as I don't do any 3d design work. You need to have the outside the same dimensions as the top part of a 58mm portafilter, as low down as the bottom of the handle at the point where it joins the portafilter...and of course the LSM portafilter you have for the inner dimension...

You wouldn't go further down because you want portafilters of different depths to fit without problems.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Update on this. Antonio has already developed an adaptor for LSM portafilters. "L-TYPE" is the part description. Availability and pricing is not clear yet but it sounds like it's a month or two away.

I have the VDT arriving this week so if you still want to collaborate on a project @Denis Slet me know and I can send measurements.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

VDT machine arrived. The insert is very jelly like so I don't know if a 3D printer (filament type) material will be able to be sourced. The material is not just flexible, it is literally wobbly like jelly.


----------

